# Help creating custom Plastisol Ink color (Image)



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

What's up all. Question, I'm trying to get some input on how to mix two custom plastisol ink colors. One is close to a "safety green" or a "Safety yellow", the other is a Bright Mint Green that has a tiny bit of pop to it. We use only plastisol inks, and we mix all the time. I don't mix CMYK process, and haven't ever gotten into PMS color matching though, we just eyeball it and enjoy doing it this way for now. 

These particular colors have a bit of a fluorescent effect, but it's not the stock Flou Green (which is VERY electric green, not really a safety green or a mint green). 

I'm wondering if: 
A) You can mix fluorescent plastisol with non-fluorescent plastisol inks, such as starting with fluorescent green, and mix it down with a hint of white and maybe some soft yellow as needed. 

B) If anyone knows a quicker way to get these colors out of stock plastisols. 

Thanks For any help!


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Grin

You're correct.....you can safely intermix most all plastisol formulas for color blending purposes.

Our colormatcher is yelling to me to use a Golden Yellow + Flo Yellow for the "Safety Yellow".
Use a stock Chrome Green with White for the "Mint Green".

But then, my customer's think she's color-blind........

Happy trails!


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

hahahaha - not quite sure how to take the "my customers think she's color blind" - that cracked me up, but then again, I've never seen your work, so is she usually dead right or way out there? lol.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't tell her I told you that........

We're a "certified" Pantone matching center for Rutland, Union, and Matsui Inks,
and mix up colors for the local trade printers.

If it wasn't that she's so mixed up half the time,
she wouldn't get stuck as often working on the "certified" maroon.....the color, not the customer.


Happy trails!


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey - just curiously, I'm not familiar with plastisol chrome green, is that a stock color? If so from what brand would you recommend? I use mostly IC brands. 

We get all of our white from Ryonet because they've pretreated it to be very easy to print with; I'm always open to another alternative white if you think you can recommend one that is as close to print-ready and creamy out of the bucket! 

thanks again!


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Chrome Green is a Union Ink Stock Color.

......sending you a P.M.

Glad to be of help!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, IC also makes a fluorescent green. I think they call it Signal Green in the 700 series and the MP series. Adding white to it also improves the opacity. You are on the right track. I would not suggest mixing inks from two different manufacturers. Thewhite will get you there quickly.y also make fluorescent yellow. A drop of orange and a bit of


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

printing40years said:


> Yes, IC also makes a fluorescent green. I think they call it Signal Green in the 700 series and the MP series. Adding white to it also improves the opacity. You are on the right track. I would not suggest mixing inks from two different manufacturers. Thewhite will get you there quickly.y also make fluorescent yellow. A drop of orange and a bit of



Thanks! I'm definitely familiar with IC Flo Green, we've used it a ton. Curious about what you were going to say about Fluorescent yellow but your post got cut off... can you re post what you were going to write about that flo yellow to make "safety yellow"


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Typically I add a few drops of IC Bright Orange 700 series and then a little 711 until its the right shade and to add some opacity to it.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

Just for anyone else who hits this thread in the future. Did a little experiment tonight with the scraps I had around. Had a (literally) empty pint of Fluorescent Green (IC I think), there was just some leftover on the sidewalls but literally no volume in the pint. Added about 3/4" of white, and mixed. Ended up with the "pastel - easter" green that in the right sample color JPG i uploaded above; dead on! Super sick color, I should have described that one as a pastel green; but anyways, the end result was this pastel mint green, with a tiny bit of pop to it from the fluorescent green. Super super nice color. Will be awesome on brown garments! 

Hope that helps someone else. Thanks for everyone who chimed in. Looking forward to trying the other "Safety/electric yellow" color.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

The Pantone Safety Yellow can be made by adding a few drops of Bright Orange to the Fluorescent Yellow then just add little bits of 711 white to lighten the color to the level that matches. If you are printing dark shirts you will need the white to help with coverage because florescent colors are quite transparent.


----------



## mr110pure (Mar 31, 2015)

Just seeing this, but safety yellow can be made by mixing small amounts of fluorescent green to fluorescent yellow. It will give it that tennis ball color.


----------

